# There's always one.......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

who has to have parts of 2 or 3 different pieces to make theirs. Twas the case with this one. Wanted the log frame from a deer piece, the fish from another, and name plate from another. No stain - just poly on a glued up 16 x 14 oak panel.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really liking the log frame look. Amazing what these machines can do in the right hands .
Like the poly finish too


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah, yes, 'tis pleasing to see the work of a simple machine in the hands of a master! Good job, John!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It ain't a simple machine and it's in the hands of a rank amateur. Danger alert!!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

from my vantage point, that was done with some serious craftsmanship, and technical ability - well done sir!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You can fool some of the people some of the time ..........


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a georgous piece of work. The log frame is perfect. Looks like you put a lot into this project.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

More custom orders in the offing then. 
Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good John I'm sure they will like it. Did you do this on your new CNC or your old standby?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good John I'm sure they will like it. Did you do this on your new CNC or your old standby?


New one. Getting the feel of it a little more.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad you are getting used to the new one. I'm sure you will be upping your game with the new machine.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

bravo John, nice composition of existing pieces, into something quite pleasing..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

With that, I feel like a student that just handed in a project. Thanx Teach.

Hope it warrants a gold star I can put on the fridge for all to see.


----------

